# Caseys Twins Updated, Photo link fixed :)



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a link to Caseys twins, the doeling has a spot on her head that almost is in the shape of a duck lol, the buckling has got more white blended and looks like he is wearing black socks 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/alb ... 895&ref=pb


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Caseys Twins*

FB is not letting me see the photos but I am sure they are adorable--Congrats!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Caseys Twins*

^ Ditto.

Congrats!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

For some reason it was set to private so nobody could view them, I changed it and I am hoping it works now :GAAH: I love how technology is supposed to make things easier but it gives me a headache! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!! Perfect little agouti's!! Mama is a very pretty girl too and I'm betting that the daddy is an agouti too :wink: 

ADORABLE!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

VERY cute babies!! TFS!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'm so glad it finally worked, I am so excited about them! Daddy is agouti, the buckling is a mini version of him. They are bouncing all over, it was rainy here all day but they have a large area inside to be running around and when I checked on them this afternoon mom seemed to say "make it stop so they can go OUT to play!"


----------

